# Specials > Testing Ground >  Locking Threads

## RDI Services

I am wanting to put a post up but want it locked straight away to stop the thread being hijacked . How do i go about it?

----------


## linnie612

Once you have written your message, scroll down to 'additional options'.  Tick the box to 'close this thread' under 'moderation tools' at the bottom. 'Submit new thread', bottom right hand    

corner.

----------


## RDI Services

I can see the additional options bit but there is no "close this thread"?? Or can i not see it for looking.

----------


## Torvaig

Did you post your message after writing it? I would think you will get all the options after the thread actually appears online.

----------


## linnie612

At the very bottom left hand corner of 'additional options' is 'moderation tools'. Beside this is a little box to tick to 'close this thread'. Bottom right hand corner of page 'submit new thread'.

----------


## RDI Services

I have no moderator tools and definately no option to close the thread. Would it be anything to do with being a newish member? If so how can i get someone to lock the thread?

----------


## Bobinovich

You can PM the *Moderator account* asking for the thread to be locked, but there's not always a Moderator online so it might take some time.  You could also ask for any replies to the thread since creation to be removed at the same time, but this will probably only be done if it is felt that the additional posts are not relevant.

----------


## linnie612

> I have no moderator tools and definately no option to close the thread. *Would it be anything to do with being a newish member?* If so how can i get someone to lock the thread?


I think that's probably the case.  I got my partner, who is also a newish member to try and do the same thing and he had the same problem, with less options to work with.  Sorry about the confusion!

----------

